# Local channels in HD through Dish



## pdbuzz (Feb 1, 2005)

Howdy

I'm a newbie to the forum, so forgive me if this is answered elsewhere. The tech just left after we installed the new 921 box and he was telling me that my local channels (which I subscribe to, btw) will come through the Dish WITHOUT the need for an OTA antenna.

I'm having a hard time swallowing this one. Can someone tell me if this guy's blowing smoke?

Thanks!


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

Blowing Smoke. I get all my local HD programs from all networks with an outside antenna. YOU MUST HAVE THE RIGHT ANTENNA, INSTALLED CORRECTLY. (and record from all of them in HD. Good luck.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

pdbuzz said:


> Howdy
> 
> I'm a newbie to the forum, so forgive me if this is answered elsewhere. The tech just left after we installed the new 921 box and he was telling me that my local channels (which I subscribe to, btw) will come through the Dish WITHOUT the need for an OTA antenna.
> 
> ...


Yes, your local channels can come over the dish, but they're only the standard definition\analog versions, not the digital\high definition (if available). If you want HD locals then you WILL need to put up a good old over the air antenna, to see what you need a place to start is www.antennaweb.org.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Some day in the not to distant future, the HD locals may be via satellite. Today via satellite only CBS-HD is available to those whose local CBS station is owned by CBS and not an affilliate owned by some other company. Ditto for the other networks is in the works.

If you can receicve your locals with an antenna you may have no need for the LIL's (the satellite delivered local stations). I get mine OTA and belileve me the picture is far superior to the satellite delivered version (and I don't pay extra for the OTA's).


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

Eugene, OR is on the list here: http://www.dishnetwork.com/content/programming/locals/index.shtml 
None of these are in HD, but you'll need to subscribe anyway to get the guide data for these stations showing up on your 921.

*Menu 4-2-More, Off-Air Antenna Locals* should be *unchecked* to see your local channels (from the satellite) in the guide with the local channel numbers that you are used to, instead of 4-digit channel numbers like 8220.

If you want locals in HD, you'll need an outdoor TV antenna plugged in to your 921 unless you are within about 10 miles of the broadcast towers, in which case an indoor or attic antenna could work.


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

TVBob said:


> If you want locals in HD, you'll need an outdoor TV antenna plugged in to your 921 unless you are within about 10 miles of the broadcast towers, in which case an indoor or attic antenna could work.


So, let me get this straight. I can plug an outdoor antenna directly into my 921 (not through the switch) and get my locals in HD? I am already paying the $5 for the locals from Dish. I can use the 921's DVR to record them in HD, too? How does the tuner know if you want to use the satellite signal or the antenna signal to record or watch? If I use the antenna in the attic, does it just degrade the quality of the HD signal too much?

Thanks,
Kim


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dawson5 said:


> So, let me get this straight. I can plug an outdoor antenna directly into my 921 (not through the switch) and get my locals in HD? I am already paying the $5 for the locals from Dish. I can use the 921's DVR to record them in HD, too? How does the tuner know if you want to use the satellite signal or the antenna signal to record or watch? If I use the antenna in the attic, does it just degrade the quality of the HD signal too much?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kim


Yes, you pluc your outdoor antenna directly into the back of the 921. Yes, you can use the 921 to record any local OTA HD that you can receive., Yes, mounting an antenna in the attic will reduce it's reception capability a bit. If it's enough to make it impossible to receive your local OTA digital you'll only be able to tell if you try it. Remember the key with digital is either you get a signal or you don't. Yes, you might have some breakup if the signal degrades too much but other then that if it works it works.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

dawson5 said:


> How does the tuner know if you want to use the satellite signal or the antenna signal to record or watch? If I use the antenna in the attic, does it just degrade the quality of the HD signal too much?


First, once the TV antenna is connected to the DVR-921, you'll need to do a "Scan DTV" in the setup menu to instruct the receiver to search for all available local digital stations. Some broadcast in HD, some in SD. Most automatically "map" their UHF digital channel number (like 56.1) to a channel number you are used to (like Ch. 2.1). Then when you tune to channel 002-01, you'll get local digital channel 2.1 as received on the TV antenna line. When you tune to channel 2, you'll get your local TV Channel 2 off the satellite (assuming you've enabled the satellite channel map-down feature in the menu as I've explained above).

Yes, you'll still need to pay the $5 month fee for the convenience of seeing the TV Guide data on the screen for you local digital stations, and so you'll have a reliable way of recording a show if the digital reception gets spotty (say, when a plane flies overhead or someone turns on the vacuum cleaner).

Most attic antennas do not work well unless you are very close to the broadcast towers.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

TVBob said:


> Most attic antennas do not work well unless you are very close to the broadcast towers.


I tried an attic antenna (about 40 miles from transmitters in downtown Chicago) and was able to receive all the ATSC stations in the UHF band and very unreliable reception on the one station that was in lowband VHF. So your milage will vary, the only way to know for sure it try it, if if doesn't work in the attic then you would need to go through the pain of climbing on the roof.


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

TVBob said:


> Most attic antennas do not work well unless you are very close to the broadcast towers.


Well, we're only 15 miles to the towers, but I think the worse problem is going to be the aluminum roof it's under! Time for plan B...

Kim


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

RAD said:


> I tried an attic antenna (about 40 miles from transmitters in downtown Chicago) and was able to receive all the ATSC stations in the UHF band and very unreliable reception on the one station that was in lowband VHF. So your milage will vary, the only way to know for sure it try it, if if doesn't work in the attic then you would need to go through the pain of climbing on the roof.


Ditto for this. I'm 31+ miles away in DFW... only 1 or 2 HD channels cause me fits with my attic mounted OTA antenna... its a 7 ft long UHF/VHF one, but its better then being outside. Just too lazy to fine tune it for the other channels (my neighbor can get them all with his attic antenna).


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm 1 - 3 miles from the transmitters and use an omnidirectional outdoor antenna on my 921. My house has aluminum siding so indoor reception is marginal at best (although I get great reception upstairs, and even a couple OOM's from 50+ miles away, on an old Zenith portable with a click tuner w/rabbit ears & a bow-tie for the UHF). Downstairs rabbit ears stink. I may try a Silver Sensor especially now that a dual band version came out (I have 2 VHF digital stations in my DMA).


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

BTW: You don't need to subscribe to the LIL's. The guide data may be incorrect (on PBS specifically where the "main" (analog) channel's guide data bears no resemblence to PBS-HD. The LIL will show the analog guide data for every subchannel). Also you may be able to receive channels OTA that are not carried in your LIL package.

Unless one or more channels carried on LIL are actually going to be watched from the satellite (a "rim shot" station that you can't get OTA for example) an LIL subscription is a waste of $6. The PQ on the LIL's stink! They are overcompressed, sometimes to the point of being unwatchable (EXAMPLE: I saw an NFL game over E* LIL last season Browns @ Steelers, played in a snowstorm was badly pixillated on the wide shots. Only close-up shots were clear enough to see).

Did you know that 811 owners get their OTA guide data without having to subscribe to the LIL's? Why do we 921 owners have to "buy the guide" (especially since we're already paying the *#!& PVR fee that 501/508/721 owners don't have to pay)? Please don't give in to the guide data "kluge". If you can receive all your locals fine OTA, and can live with manual timer settings for OTA stations for now, please stay away from the LIL's.


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

dishbacker said:


> Ditto for this. I'm 31+ miles away in DFW... only 1 or 2 HD channels cause me fits with my attic mounted OTA antenna... its a 7 ft long UHF/VHF one, but its better then being outside. Just too lazy to fine tune it for the other channels (my neighbor can get them all with his attic antenna).


Well, I couldn't stand not trying anything until DH was home, so I went to Fry's and sprung for a Zenith Silver Sensor. I can get better signals than I anticipated, including a good one on Fox (all that matters right now with the Big Game coming you know). I also get NBC, WB and PBS and a pile of Spanish and religious stations. We have an attic antenna already, but we are new to this home and are not sure where it's wiring comes out. Thrilled not to have another box and remote to deal with, it's worth $5, IMHO.

An aside, I would never have known that I could use my 921 for this if it wasn't for this forum <sniff, sniff, ah luv you guys >. My installer was pushing a stand-alone tuner for my Samsung DLP as the way to go. Grrr.

Kim


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Glad we could help out. Enjoy!


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Do you know that the standard tech support reply when you ask about HD locals is to tell you "its not supported for you now but you can fax a waiver request to this number..." as if its no big thing... "buy our $549 receiver, send on this fax, and you'll get locals."

When I try to ask the ignorant tech support guy if he thinks I'm likely to get approved (and he acts like this is the first time he ever has been asked this) he reads off another stock answer, 
"dish network does not control the service and can not asure if you will or will not receive the waiver..." 
me: can you at least tell me if it is likely? 
tech: repeats previous answer 
me: okay, let me rephrase this, can you tell me if anyone in my area has received the waiver?
tech: "I don't have that information here."
 
...I know, I should know better, but it was soooo frustrating. You just want them to tell you yes or no. They can't do it.

Heck, I actually want HD but don't want to climb around on my roof installing the antenna, pointing it, running cable, etc. I know I can find someone else to do this for a hefty fee, but it would be SO much easier if Dish just offered this as part of the installation. Heck, I would pay $100 if they included a properly installed antenna.

just venting here. I want the 921, but not the install hassle.


A friend with DTV got this all taken care of no problem...one DTV installer came and installed everything he needed, and he's good to go.


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

RAD said:


> I have a very understanding wife who lets me buy expensive toys!


RAD, Your sig line cracks me up! I'd be the understanding wife who wished she'd researched the toys a little more before I let my DH buy them!!

Kim


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dawson5 said:


> RAD, Your sig line cracks me up! I'd be the understanding wife who wished she'd researched the toys a little more before I let my DH buy them!!
> 
> Kim


Kim, my wife wouldn't know where to start. She says that when I die she'll be stuck watching whatever the last channel I had tuned to since she doesn't know how to change them.


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

RAD said:


> Kim, my wife wouldn't know where to start. She says that when I die she'll be stuck watching whatever the last channel I had tuned to since she doesn't know how to change them.


LOL! That's how I was with our last set up, but when the kids wanted to watch TV or use the Playstation, he never seemed to be around to show them how to get it going. The worst thing was the universal remote that he bought. It was a good idea, but I could never figure out which button changed the input on the TV. I decided I was going to be a bit more active with the set up of this system and since we've had all these problems with this 921, I am glad I did.

Kim


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

dawson5 said:


> Well, I couldn't stand not trying anything until DH was home, so I went to Fry's and sprung for a Zenith Silver Sensor. I can get better signals than I anticipated, including a good one on Fox (all that matters right now with the Big Game coming you know). I also get NBC, WB and PBS and a pile of Spanish and religious stations. We have an attic antenna already, but we are new to this home and are not sure where it's wiring comes out. Thrilled not to have another box and remote to deal with, it's worth $5, IMHO....


ABC in DFW is on channel 9, the only HD channel in the VHF range, otherwise the rest of the HD channels are in the UHF range. So, to get ABC-HD, you will need a second antenna and a splitter to merge the signals together.

Have fun!


----------



## dawson5 (Feb 1, 2005)

dishbacker said:


> ABC in DFW is on channel 9, the only HD channel in the VHF range, otherwise the rest of the HD channels are in the UHF range. So, to get ABC-HD, you will need a second antenna and a splitter to merge the signals together.
> 
> Have fun!


Hey DB! I knew ABC was 9, but the guy in this thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=35157
was having a problem with ABC, too, so I thought I might be able to get it with some tweaking. I moved the antenna today after DH put connectors on a longer cable and I can get it fine. Unfortunately, now I have to tweak it for 13 and 21, then, but all he really cares about is FOX without interruptions for Sunday, LOLOL! 

Kim


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

Michael P said:


> BTW: You don't need to subscribe to the LIL's...
> The PQ on the LIL's stink! They are overcompressed. If you can receive all your locals fine OTA, and can live with manual timer settings for OTA stations for now, please stay away from the LIL's.


Yes but there's one important thing to remember: the DVR-921 has only _one_ OTA digital tuner, and you can't record off the analog OTA tuner. So if you want to record something on ABC and watch something else (with digital quality) on FOX at the same time, you can't do it with the DVR-921 unless you subscribe to LIL. If you watch mostly network and local programming, having the LIL package will let you record two network shows at the same time (including one in HD). That's a very nice feature well worth the small monthly fee IMHO.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

dawson5 said:


> Hey DB! I knew ABC was 9, but the guy in this thread:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=35157
> was having a problem with ABC, too, so I thought I might be able to get it with some tweaking. I moved the antenna today after DH put connectors on a longer cable and I can get it fine. Unfortunately, now I have to tweak it for 13 and 21, then, but all he really cares about is FOX without interruptions for Sunday, LOLOL!
> 
> Kim


Yeah, I have a hard time with 13 and 27, but just haven't taken the time to adjust my antenna... at times I can get 13 and 27 will sometime get into the 70 strength range... I know if I just did some fine tuning, I could get them (my neighbor has them both). Have fun enjoying the SB!


----------

